# Starting recruitment agency



## busiaussie (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I want to start my recruitment agency in Sydney. I am currently doing job here. Can anyone guide me about the required registrations with Government?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## busiaussie (Jul 22, 2012)

Any input on above?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a Code of Conduct that recruitment agencies can choose to adhere to, which is governed by the Recruitment Consulting Services of Australia.


----------



## busiaussie (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Boboa. Is there any link available to refer on line documents for the whole process.


----------

